# Apache startet nicht neu



## sapro (17. Dez. 2010)

Hallo,

habe bei meiner ISPConfig-Installation auf Basis der aktuellen 3.0.3 vermehrt feststellen müssen, dass der apache2 nach einer Änderung über ISPConfig nicht neu startet.
Woran könnte das liegen bzw. wo soll ich suchen?

im error-log vom apache finde ich dazu nur das:
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:01 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- res
uming normal operations
[Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Fri Dec 17 11:28:33 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)
[Fri Dec 17 11:28:33 2010] [notice] Digest: generating secret for digest authentication ...
[Fri Dec 17 11:28:33 2010] [notice] Digest: done
[Fri Dec 17 11:28:33 2010] [notice] Apache/2.2.9 (Debian) DAV/2 PHP/5.2.6-1+lenny9 with Suhosin-Patch mod_ruby/1.2.6 Ruby/1.8.7(2008-08-11) mod_ssl/2.2.9 OpenSSL/0.9.8g configured -- res
uming normal operations


----------



## Till (17. Dez. 2010)

Hast Du in ispconfig unter system > server config auf dem web tab "Test apache configuration on restart" aktiviert?


----------



## sapro (18. Dez. 2010)

Ja, die Einstellung ist aktiviert.


----------



## sapro (18. Dez. 2010)

Till eine Frage noch:
Wieso ist standardmäßig "Test apache configuration on restart" gesetzt?

Ich habe mir gerade die Doku zugelegt, da ist zu dem Punkt leider nichts erläutert, lediglich der Screenshot mit gesetztem Flag :-(


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2010)

> Wieso ist standardmäßig "Test apache configuration on restart" gesetzt?


Die Funktion macht genau das, was dran steht. Sie testet die apache Konfiguration vor einem Restart und führt ggef bei Fehlern ein config Rollback durch. Es macht doch Sinn, sicherzustellen das apache mit der aktuellen Konfiguration überhaupt in der lage ist neu zu starten, bevor man ihn neu startet. Wer hat denn schon gerne einen apache Server der stehenbleibt und sich auch auf der Shell nicht mehr starten lassen würde. Alos klingt es doch durchaus Sinnvoll, sowas per default zu aktivieren.


----------



## sapro (19. Dez. 2010)

Ok, verstehe. Dann liegt mein Problem, dass der Apache nach einer Änderung über ISPConfig nicht startet, nicht daran - Einstellung war ja gesetzt?!


----------



## Till (19. Dez. 2010)

Richtig, ich hatte Dich ja auch nur gefragt ob es aktiviert ist und nicht gesagt dass apache nicht neu startet, wenn es aktiviert ist.

Die beiden log-auszüge die Du oben gepostet hat sind auch beide von erfolgreichen restarts. Das erkennt man an der letzten Zeile ... resuming normal operations". Du müsstest also nochmal suchen, ob Du was anderes in den Logs findest.

Ist das ein virtueller server?


----------



## sapro (19. Dez. 2010)

Hallo Till,

ja es ist ein virtueller Server.

Der Neustart um 11:28:33 war ein manueller Start von der shell aus, da der Apache nach 2,5 Min. immer noch nicht gestartet war



> [Fri Dec 17 11:26:02 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
> [Fri Dec 17 11:28:33 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)


Die Neustarts momentan sehen gut aus:
[Sun Dec 19 17:30:02 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Sun Dec 19 17:30:03 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)

[Sun Dec 19 17:32:01 2010] [notice] caught SIGTERM, shutting down
[Sun Dec 19 17:32:02 2010] [notice] suEXEC mechanism enabled (wrapper: /usr/lib/apache2/suexec)

Die Probleme scheinen erst auf zu treten, wenn innerhalb einer Minute viele Konfigurationsänderungen erfolgen. Einzeländerungen wie oben laufen einwandfrei ab.


----------



## Till (20. Dez. 2010)

Poste bitte mal die Ausgabe von:

cat /proc/user_beancounters


----------



## sapro (23. Dez. 2010)

Version: 2.5
       uid  resource                     held              maxheld              barrier                limit              failcnt
 10002181:  kmemsize                 11172055             20937730             49029120             54476800                    0
            lockedpages                     0                  327                  344                  344                   28
            privvmpages                130430               190183               524288               550502                    4
            shmpages                      862                 2798                19567                19567                    0
            dummy                           0                    0  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            numproc                        95                  143                  256                  256                    0
            physpages                   76073               126862                    0  9223372036854775807                    0
            vmguarpages                     0                    0               262144  9223372036854775807                    0
            oomguarpages                76073               126862  9223372036854775807  9223372036854775807                    0
            numtcpsock                     35                   73                  288                  288                    0
            numflock                       20                   30                  224                  246                    0
            numpty                          1                    3                   32                   32                    0
            numsiginfo                      0                   14                  512                  512                    0
            tcpsndbuf                  303712              2378176              2449232              3598712                    0
            tcprcvbuf                  299288              3606408              2449232              3598712                   13
            othersockbuf               255984               753880               744366              1481926                  878
            dgramrcvbuf                     0                91896               844366               844366                    0
            numothersock                  162                  201                  288                  288                    0
            dcachesize                1403805              1612263              7299072              8110080                    0
            numfile                      3272                 4302                 6000                 6000                    0
            dummy                           0                    0                    0                    0                    0
            dummy                           0                    0                    0                    0                    0
            dummy                           0                    0                    0                    0                    0
            numiptent                      14                   16                   96                   96                    0


----------

